# Vibrating Rat???



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Everytime I have Pono out he feels like hes vibrating. Like nothing then his body shakes. It's really weird and I'm kind of worried about it. He acts fine and normal though.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Is he bruxing/boggling at the time?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

is he new to your home? could it be nervous shivers?


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

No he's been here since he was born. I'm pretty sure he's not bruxing, that's what he does with his teeth right? His dad Tommy does that with me all the time. 

Whats Boggling???


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Boggling is where their eyes vibrate in and out of their faces very quickly. 
Watch this video of is, it's funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFSUtaeE5Us&feature=related


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

I've heard of female rats vibrating when they're in heat... Hm, never males though :lol:
Weirrrrd.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

My boys do it too, mostly when they're being skritched. It's like a release of tension in their muscles.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Vixie said:


> My boys do it too, mostly when they're being skritched. It's like a release of tension in their muscles.


Well that's good to hear. Thanks!!!

It's only when my hands are on him I feel it, through my legs and hands. He doesn't do it when I don't touch him.

I was scared it was a sign he didn't like me or something.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

My boys do that too, but they aren't bruxing or boggling at the time. Max does more than Spike.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My mice do that all the time when I get them out .. it's just a show of excitement I think. I've occasionally had some of my boys do it (apparently boys do it more than girls) but yeah, it's nothing to worry about


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Barnaby'll do that. First few times I got scared and thought he was epileptic. Now I just find it amusing.


----------

